# Toddlers have recurrent fever



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

My 3 year-olds have had the most bizarre on again off again fever. Comes on like a mac truck out of nowhere, fever 102-103 within 1-2 hours of feeling *totally* normal. General lethargy/crankiness/loss of appetite you'd expect with such a fever, sleep for a day and then they're fine by evening. They don't get it at the same time (not unusual) but within 3-4 days of each other. They've each had it three times now within as many weeks. They are completely fine in between with zero symptoms of anything wrong.

I haven't done a thing to "treat" it but am wondering if there's something more going on. I mean, how can you contract the same exact thing three times in three weeks?

I don't know whether to mention this or not but... to say that we are plagued by mosquitos is an understatement. The nasty Asian Tiger mosquitos. And lots of dead robins in our neighborhood too. We live in MD so West Nile isn't thought to be very prevalent anymore. But I know mosquitos carry zillions of things, and then there's the dead robins.







Anyway, thought I'd mention it as it is the ONLY thing I can come up with out of the ordinary. Dh, our 5 month-old baby, and I are all fine, and we get a fraction of the mosquito bites older dd and ds do.

What could cause this recurring fever? I'm kinda starting to get a little worried, or at the very least, puzzled.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

there is some kind of reccurrant fever illness i have heard about a few times here. i dont know alot about it , but wanted to respond since no one has yet.

i heard about another kind once , too, that is cuased by a bird-tick. its some kind of tiny woodtick that lives in birdsnests and it bites and then leaves. so you dont find a trace of the tick. you should google it or ask a dr. i tihnk the story i read about the bird tick illness, two or three siblings were affected and it was because the mother was so dillegent about finding answers to the recurring fever that they were even treated for it. i think they gave them antibiotics. i think the mother figured out that there was a nest on thier porch, and the kids had slept out on the porch a couple times ( a three season porch) or something.


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Have you seen this site PFAPA

I know this is an old thread, but I was curious if you ever resolved this, if your children got better, etc? My DD is going on her 5th month of a fever coming every 4 weeks like clockwork. I've been writing it down and it's almost to the day. So I'm looking into this right now. It's frustrating.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

We never did resolve it. It doesn't sound like PFAPA but wow I am amazed there are actually illnesses that go along with this.

They seem to have gone away on their own. I never really figured out what it was and they only lasted <24 hours. She had them again late spring this year. I still think the mosquitoes could be to blame -- or the body getting used to mosquito bites again - but it's only a hunch.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenoline* 
My DD is going on her 5th month of a fever coming every 4 weeks like clockwork. I've been writing it down and it's almost to the day. So I'm looking into this right now. It's frustrating.

Mama, a recurring fever every 4 weeks is a *classic* sign of Lyme. I feel like I've been suggesting Lyme so often that I'm gonna get reprimanded, LOL.

A regular doctor would *not* be aware of this. If my child had a recurring fever every 4 weeks, you'd better believe I'd get him/her to a LLMD (Lyme literate medical doctor) asap. The life cycle of the Lyme bacteria is 4 weeks, hence the classic flare. Blood tests are *not* reliable & have a high false negative. Insist on a western blot by IGeneX lab in CA, it is the most reliable lab in the country for Lyme testing. In the meantime, do a Google search for Lyme symptoms & don't bother reading any of the CDC stuff, only info form Lyme associations is up to date.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

:


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

But the only other possible symptoms of Lyme's are the swollen glands/sore throat that comes when she gets the fever. She doesn't have any of the other symptoms I'm reading about, and she's normal/healthy in between her fevers. Often she's fairly healthy when she has the fever. Does that still sound like Lyme? Certainly it couldn't hurt to take her in for a test, and I probably will. But it doesn't sound like it from what I've read.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I've heard many people who've eventually found out it was Lyme say, "I didn't think of Lyme because I only had ___." I spoke to a doctor whose wife has it & his 9 yr old Dd was having restless legs at night, he tested her & wouldn't ya know, she has Lyme - no other symptoms, just the RLS.

The IGeneX test has to be ordered online (& hold on to your chair, they are not cheap!) You then get a referrel for a blood draw at a lab & have them use the IGeneX kit, then you mail it out. You have to do the draw on a Mon or Tues so it gets to the lab quickly, when you're paying that much $$, you want to do it right, LOL.


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Wow...okay. I'll look into it. Interesting...I've had problems with RLS in the past. they resolved themselves eventually (and with some diet/stress changes). I never realized it was related to Lymes.


----------



## mlgbug (Apr 25, 2006)

oh im in the same boat momma







. 16 month old dd has been battling this since may. we were just at a the infectios diease md the yesterday. she said pfapa ibut me and the ped say no cause all she has is the fever, no swollen glad no red throat and no mouth ulcers....so go figure. we are going to go to a hemotogist next flare up...
there is also something callled cystic neutropenia you can look into. thats something else we are looking into, google it and youll get alot of info. dds fevers are more like 105-106 though every 3 weeks. so fustrating and scary...hanf in there and pm me if you want more info on what we have done in means of test, results ect!


----------



## tabsy33 (May 20, 2013)

I'm sorry that this is so old and I'm just speaking now, but my 2.5yr old has these recurrent high fevers (103.5-104.5) about every 4-8 wks with no other symptoms.

The definitely spike in the evenings & mostly during the days he acts normal. This has happened since he was 6mo. The pedi says its "normal" but it's really starting to bother me.

What were y'all results


----------

